# Rochester Police To Undergo Training After Retaliatory Incidents



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2011)

I swear I posted on the original case, but can't find the thread.
edit - Found it.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...zen-tickets-cop-for-illegal-parking-cop-fined.

===

[h=2]Rochester Police To Undergo Training After Retaliatory Incidents[/h]             





> The Rochester Police Chief acknowledged that his officers  acted in a retaliatory fashion by issuing petty tickets to citizens  supporting Emily Good, the woman who was arrested in May for videotaping  a traffic stop from her front yard. Actually, he didnt quite the use  the word retaliatory. He called it targeted enforcement activity,  which is cop talk for retaliatory.


----------



## Darksoul (Sep 6, 2011)

-I have spoken with friends back home in Rochester about this situation. Most agree that Emily Good is pretty much an attention whore and authority is a favorite target of hers. However, these friends also believe in keeping the good guys honest, and the decision by RPD to engage in retaliatory practice is sad and annyoing. I know a few cops back there and they're good guys. A difficult job with a sometimes difficult public to serve.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 6, 2011)

One note -- "targeted enforcement activity" is not automatically retaliation or persecution of a selected group.   Just like profiling -- it's a tool that can be misused.  Targeted enforcement activity can be things like strict enforcement of speed limits around a school at the start of a school year, or heavy enforcement and patrol around an open air drug market.

I'm not justifying the actions here -- but I won't let a good tool get thrown out with the trash, either.


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 6, 2011)

If they were ticketing people parked in no parking zones or for some other reasonable offense I would say "so what"? But pulling out rulers to ticket people parked more than 12" from the curb is just plain silly. Im thinking that this was a couple of coppers doing "their own thing" vs some supervisory mandate or department order.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 6, 2011)

Who parks that far away from the curb anyway!  I know you have wide roads in America but still ...


----------

